# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > فلسطين في القلب >  هُنَا||صُوَر لِمَدِينَة القُدْس الحَبِيبَة||

## هدوء عاصف

ما أجملك يا قدس .. 


إننا لسنا بماليزيا ولا فرنسا , ولسنا ببلغاريا ولا تركيا ..
اننا هنا حيث نحن متواجدون ...

إننا في القدس , زهرة المدائن , وحسبنا القدس وكفى ... 
فهي من أجمل بقاع العالم ...


هذا هو ليل القدس , وليل القدس احلى وانقى ليل 
ولكن نتمنى ان يشرق النهار قريبا 


ويزول الاحتلال .. ويصبح ليل القدس فلسطينيا بحتا































































 



*



























































*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

جد القدس، زهرة المدائن  :Bl (33):

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
زهرة المدائن ليلاً رائعة جداً 
للقدس رائحة مرتبطة بالأصالة والشموخ 
صور رائعة تحاكي قلوبنا كعرب و عقولنا كمسلمين 

مشكور هدوء على الباقة المميزة 

*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> *
> زهرة المدائن ليلاً رائعة جداً 
> للقدس رائحة مرتبطة بالأصالة والشموخ 
> صور رائعة تحاكي قلوبنا كعرب و عقولنا كمسلمين 
> 
> مشكور هدوء على الباقة المميزة 
> 
> *



*مرورك هو المميز "دموع" ... ممنونلك 
*

----------

